# Nashville (Middle TN) breeder recommendation



## sgmidf (May 14, 2008)

My wife and I are interested in finding a male GSD pup to have in the fall. While we have some preferences (black/tan or black/red) most important is to that we want a companion dog, who is smart, healthy and have the right personality for us (and our cat). There are a number of breeders in the area but it's pretty daunting to figure out who would be best for us. We're willing to travel for the right dog as I know there are several in Chattanooga as well. 
This seems like the right time to look and we would appreciate any experiences (good or bad) that people could relate.
Thanks in advance, this is a really helpful site.

Steve


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Try Sue and Gabor in Nashville, or Wanda at Kleinenhain (Ky).


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know many people have had good experiences with Sequoyah German Shepherds, in Chattanooga.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

von Tajgetosz German Shepherd Breeders

Www.kleinenhain.weebly.com


----------



## sgmidf (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Kleinenhain!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

If you are willling to work with rescue, there are some incredible working dog rescues in the area. They work with the dogs and we do temperament tests on them.


----------



## VanH (Aug 31, 2013)

*Breeders around Nashville*



sgmidf said:


> My wife and I are interested in finding a male GSD pup to have in the fall. While we have some preferences (black/tan or black/red) most important is to that we want a companion dog, who is smart, healthy and have the right personality for us (and our cat).


Hi Steve, Can you share what breeder you selected? My husband and I are in the same spot-- looking at breeders around Nashville for a companion dog. I'd love to know if you had a good experience.

Sincerely,
Vanessa


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I have a hillview pup. Talk to Carrie, informative and has been around for awhile and has done a great job placing my pup with me. and a few others around on here as well.

Home | Hillview Kennels


----------

